# 455 Bobcat Install: Preliminary Review



## Pavia (Apr 28, 2006)

Well I bite the bullet and had the SLP 455 Bobcat package installed on my 2006 GTO M6. I know, I know... it is not a penny-wise mod, but I have no kids and a couple reserve funds stashed away... I freely admit is was not cheap or the best use of cash. $3500 for parts and another $1K for dealer install. 

That aside, I have to say this is one beast. I got the Loudmouth mufflers and it is quite loud. Fit and finish is excellent. No problems observed so far with idle, A/C, or any other accessories. The idle at 800-900 rpm is lopey but smooth and consistent. 

I'll have pics, sound/video clips, and more details posted this weekend.

BTW, I can never speed, have a couple beers:cheers , or anything else again in this thing. The cops will be following you around night and day.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

How loud is it? I'm having the kit with the LMII going in Tuesday. I've heard that the LM exhaust is really loud, but sounds really good. Anyway, now you have me even more excited. It has taken a really long time to finally get the kit -- issue after issue with header shortages. I’ve been waiting since early March.

By the way, even though it’s four something all said and done, I don’t think that’s bad. I didn’t even think twice about the price.


----------



## Pavia (Apr 28, 2006)

You should be happy with the LMII sound. The LM are really loud. The good thing is it's not too hard to switch out to either type.

I have to see over time if its just me and I have to get used to the change in noise. However, I was driving today and moving off from a light, real normal like, 10-15 miles an hour, keeping up with traffic. A guy in a pickup (with the windows down) shouts at me to "Take it easy!" He thought I was gunning it or something when I was barely at 1500rpm.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Have you gotten the car dynoed since having the Bobcat kit installed? I'm curious of the results--especially if the BC kit is the only thing you have.


----------



## Rynesgto (Mar 23, 2006)

I have the Loudmouth with SW LT's and its loud.I know what ya mean about going from a light and it sounds like your wide open throttle.I left my aunts one night and she called me right away and told me not to take off so fast next time.I told her I just took off normal.She didnt believe me so i turned around and flew by her house at about 5000 RPM's.Needless to say she wasnt very happy.


----------

